# Your Highness



## Behelit (May 10, 2011)

I saw _Your Highness _ a few weeks ago and neglected to mention it until now. Then I typed up a synopsis and it was erased thanks to my new, fidgety netbook, but I still wanted to give it an honorable mention having enjoyed the film.

The comedy involved is low-brow, lacking a level of maturity, but it is still a very well done fantasy romp. I do recommend it if you're itching for a fantasy film. *Please note this film is MATURE or R-rated.*


Prince Fabius(James Franco), championed and adored by the kingdom, returns home with his bride-to-be only to have her taken back by the evil, snaggletoothed wizard Leezar on their wedding night. Fabius' slacker brother Thaddeus (Danny McBride) not living up to any expectations is forced into an ultimatum, join his brother in reclaiming the bride-to-be or be exiled. On their adventure there are a good handful of quirky characters, including a baked(and perverted) wize wizard who sets their aims towards the only weapon capable of slaying the wizard; an over-compensating, almost psychotic, revenge-driven female warrior; a village of savages lead by a diaper-wearing, deranged manchild; and a ferociously frisky minoatur. 


Keep in mind the film wasn't well received. If you go into the movie with an open mind I'm sure it will be enjoyed. If you are easily offended and can't get a laugh out of crude jokes, I'd avoid this movie.


----------



## Chilari (May 10, 2011)

I saw it a while back too. It was fun, I guess, but I think they really overdid the sexual humour. It felt like it was aimed at immature young men, and didn't really have much for anyone with a more sophisticated sense of humour than penis jokes. The general story itself was alright: nothing new, but at least not the worst offending cliches. The characters were a bit more interesting than you generally get in stuff of this level of humour, but they weren't exactly rounded either. The premise of a comedy fantasy romp had a lot more potential than was realised, though.

I told my mum not to watch it.


----------



## Blue Wizard (May 11, 2011)

I hate to parrot you folks but...

Too much sexual humor. Sex humor can be hilarious if used properly, but it was over-saturated in this movie. Still, I enjoyed it overall.


----------

